# Foldable (inflatable) spare (2018)



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

Does anyone know if the foldable tire can be replaced on the Allroad spare wheel? I have one that's on an aluminum wheel and the spare was installed and driven on without being inflated by a roadside assistance tech. The wheel shows no damage and tire itself looks fine but my guess is the tire could be compromised from being driven on without inflation. I can't find any information on this tire and even retailers like TireRack don't deal with them. The complete spare has been replaced under a claim but I still have the original and it seems a waste to just dispose of it. 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It’s problly a Vredestein tire and it was definitely run flat LOL. They’re a pita to remove from the rim and not something you can’t validate as roadworthy. Someone might be interested in an eBay purchase if you state the circumstances it was run, ie: car moved 20 ft installed on back of car in the garage of a dealer. Tire must be dismantled for inspection. “Ideal for test fit on other VAG cars to verify fitment or clearance.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, it is a Vredestein and the tire was driven about 15 miles with some on the highway but at low speeds according to the vehicle's owner. It was installed on the rear but I'm surprised at the condition as it appears nothing's happened to it. The wheel has no marks and the tire itself appears just like the replacement that was received due to the claim. I'm thinking about inflating it myself to see what it looks like. I have a 12 volt inflator with a long power cord so I can set the tire outside the back door of my garage and let it inflate without standing near it. Once inflated I can check it for damage or even take it to a tire dealer for inspection. 

BTW the replacement tire/wheel from Audi was like $680 so I would think this has some value. I'm surprised to see it mounted on a substantial aluminum wheel. 

Bob


----------

